# The Vice Guide to Liberia



## paxil rose (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought this was hella interesting.

http://www.vbs.tv/watch/the-vice-guide-to-travel/the-vice-guide-to-liberia-1-of-8

They do one about North Korea too, but I wasn't as into it as the Liberia episode.


----------

